
When Pan Am Promised to Fly Us to the Moon - evo_9
https://www.popularmechanics.com/flight/airlines/a26557979/pan-am-moon-flights/
======
ColinWright
Here's a real opportunity for one with the appropriate skills. It's very
likely that the copy for this article has been run through a spell-checker
(although that's not certain) and yet we have this:

    
    
        If you think about people
        who have lived through that
        pace of chance ...
    

Clearly that should be "change" and not "chance". So there's a place for a
"spell-checker" that would catch this kind of error.

Or does it already exist, and I've not seen it ...

